# Phentermine - your experience?



## Allhail Ragnar (Nov 17, 2020)

Haven't seen many posts regarding Phentermine given what appears to be pretty significant results.

But, I'd like to hear if any of you out there have had any good/bad results with it?

Here are my current observations on the topic...

1. Seems it's REALLY popular for quick weight loss and should only be used for no longer than 12 weeks.

2. Actual RESULTS I've seen have been documented in facebook groups and it's almost always obese or morbidly obese women (although there are some men). 

3. I've been wondering WHY it is not discussed more within the bodybuilding community given its effectiveness. I've seen plenty of talk around ECA stack, Clen, and other stuff....and of course, just getting your diet right.

4. I suspect BB's have more of a "just get your diet right" mindset, but I could be wrong.

I myself have just started it with the main goal of trying to squash food cravings late at night - and that is what Phentermine is, an appetite suppressant, not a magic pill. I've seen plenty of people talking about how they gained all the weight back after stopping. So, no matter what, you still need to work out and diet right.

One thing that I've experienced so far is about 20 minutes after taking 1/2 pill, I certainly feel jittery. What's weird is that normally, I'm a heavy coffee drinker, so I thought it wouldn't kick in so hard since I'm use to heavy caffeine - but that doesn't seem to be the case here. I've cut out all caffeine now and this pill still kicks in pretty hard.

Anyways, like I said, just curious if anyone out there has experience with this?


----------

